# Walmart Near Fort Myers Airport



## hopetotimeshare (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello all!  Just wondering if anyone knows of a Walmart between RSW and Bonita Beach/Springs? We always like to stop and pick up what we need for our stay (we'll be in bonita 4 days and orlando 7) We have never been to that are of Fla. so if anyone wants to share info. that'd be great!


----------



## jercal10 (Apr 23, 2008)

hopetotimeshare said:


> Hello all!  Just wondering if anyone knows of a Walmart between RSW and Bonita Beach/Springs? We always like to stop and pick up what we need for our stay (we'll be in bonita 4 days and orlando 7) We have never been to that are of Fla. so if anyone wants to share info. that'd be great!


 I googled it and there are 12 in the area.  Go to the website and take your pick.


----------



## JoAnn (Apr 23, 2008)

The closest one, that I know of, on your way would be at Daniels and Rt. 41 in South Ft. Myers.  I don't know if there is a WalMart in the Bonita Springs area, which would be closer.  Hopefully Rapmarks or Conch Man will know...and answer.  

To get to the WalMart above, when you leave RSW, turn right on Treeline, go to Daniels (second stop light) and turn left following Daniels to Six Mile Cypress (follow the Beach signs) and turn right.  Turn left at the second stop light (Home Depot will be on your left) and you are @ WalMart.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Apr 23, 2008)

JoAnn said:


> The closest one, that I know of, on your way would be at Daniels and Rt. 41 in South Ft. Myers.  I don't know if there is a WalMart in the Bonita Springs area, which would be closer.  Hopefully Rapmarks or Conch Man will know...and answer.
> 
> To get to the WalMart above, when you leave RSW, turn right on Treeline, go to Daniels (second stop light) and turn left following Daniels to Six Mile Cypress (follow the Beach signs) and turn right.  Turn left at the second stop light (Home Depot will be on your left) and you are @ WalMart.



Thank you!  I went to the website last night and saw there were a number of them, I just wasn't sure which was more convenient - not out of the way or off a beaten path.


----------



## jfitz (Apr 23, 2008)

JoAnn said:


> The closest one, that I know of, on your way would be at _Daniels_ and Rt. 41 in South Ft. Myers.



While the directions are correct the address is not.  That particular Super Wal-Mart is at the intersection of Six Mile Cypress and Rt. 41 (Tamiami Trail) and is across from Home Depot as described.  At Daniels and Rt. 41 are three major shopping centers and Costco.


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 23, 2008)

Just my opinion, but I was in that Wal-Mart once and never went back. It was absolutely the dirtiest Wal-Mart I've ever been in!
Also, it is a little out of the way as you have to go north then west from the airport, while Bonita is south then west.

I'm guessing the OP is going to the Hyatt. There are two brand new Target's very close (at Gulf Coast Town Center and Coconut Point), although I don't know if they are Super Targets or not.

I looked it up, and both of those Targets are Super Targets. And depending on your route to Bonita from the airport, you would pass by both of them.


----------



## JoAnn (Apr 23, 2008)

jfitz said:


> While the directions are correct the address is not.  That particular Super Wal-Mart is at the intersection of Six Mile Cypress and Rt. 41 (Tamiami Trail) and is across from Home Depot as described.  At Daniels and Rt. 41 are three major shopping centers and Costco.



  Boy, did I ever goof!!!  You are so right 'jfitz'!!!  At least I had her turn on Six Mile Cypress to get her headed in the right direction.  Thanks for correcting me.  

I agree with DVC-John...NO Walmart is ever really clean, but their prices are very completive.  And for us in Lehigh, it is the only 'big' store in town, which saves us from having to drive into Ft. Myers to shop for everything.


----------



## jfitz (Apr 23, 2008)

dvc_john said:


> Just my opinion, but I was in that Wal-Mart once and never went back. It was absolutely the dirtiest Wal-Mart I've ever been in!



Perhaps you hit them on a bad day.  We regularly shop at that particular Wal-Mart and find its level of cleanliness to be average for a Wal-Mart.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 23, 2008)

you do not want to go to that walmart .  in addition to being way out of the way, we were there one night and there was a shooting in the parking lot.  there are two super tarkets which you will pass.  one on ben hill griffin and alico and one at the cocunut piont mall.  we cannot get a walmart until 41 becomes 6 lanes and so we have to drive past the walmart site to go to the far away walmart.  there is also a costco you will pass in addition to publix, albertsons and sweetbay.


----------



## jfitz (Apr 23, 2008)

rapmarks said:


> you do not want to go to that walmart .  in addition to being way out of the way, we were there one night and there was a shooting in the parking lot.  there are two super tarkets which you will pass.  one on ben hill griffin and alico and one at the cocunut piont mall.



The OP specifically asked about Wal-Mart, and the one mentioned by JoAnn is on the way more or less.  It is not on the most direct route to Bonita Springs but only adds 7-10 miles to the journey vs. Ben Hill Griffin Pkwy. 

As far as crime goes, it unfortunately happens anywhere at anytime.  On Sunday afternoon for example, a woman was robbed at gunpoint in the Coconut Point Mall that you suggest, on Monday a woman was knocked out and robbed at the Bonita Springs K-Mart and early this morning the Bonita Springs Domino's Pizza manager was robbed while making his night drop at the bank.  The Wal-Mart mentioned previously is in an area as safe as any and the parking lot is packed day and night.


----------



## The Conch Man (Apr 23, 2008)

Other than the Walmart in Ft. Myers, there is another one just off of I-75 in Naples. Since the OP ask between Bonita Beach Road & Ft. Myers, this won't help her except this Walmart is just down the road on I-75 from Exit 116. There is no Walmart in Bonita & like RaP had suggested, Super Targets are a lot better than Walmart as far as Southwest Florida is concerned!


----------



## silvib (Apr 23, 2008)

dvc_john said:


> Just my opinion, but I was in that Wal-Mart once and never went back. It was absolutely the dirtiest Wal-Mart I've ever been in!
> Also, it is a little out of the way as you have to go north then west from the airport, while Bonita is south then west.
> 
> I'm guessing the OP is going to the Hyatt. There are two brand new Target's very close (at Gulf Coast Town Center and Coconut Point), although I don't know if they are Super Targets or not.
> ...



Our local WalMart in Sebring is fine - now if we were talking of Winn-Dixie that's another story.  The one in Avon Park, local to us, is not what I'd call clean at all, Sebring is better.  I was stood in line one day waiting to pay, and I only use WD for specific things, mostly I go to Publix, and was looking around me, it looked filthy.

We're headed to Sanibel in the summer for a week, so I think I'll be giving the SW WalMarts a miss.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Apr 23, 2008)

*You guys are awesome...*

What a great wealth of information...I never knew there were Super Targets! I would take one of those over Walmart...we don't have super walmart or super targets here in CT.  Very Cool...

About the crimes mentioned in Bonita Springs, is that a common occurance or just a fluke that there were two violent crimes there very recently...we live near big cities and are no strangers to violent crimes every now and then, should I be worried about staying in Bonita?


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 24, 2008)

hopetotimeshare said:


> About the crimes mentioned in Bonita Springs, is that a common occurance or just a fluke that there were two violent crimes there very recently



I wouldn't worry about it. It's probably just a fluke. While I don't live in SW Florida, I do go to the Hyatt timeshare at Bonita twice a year (and Sanibel at least once a year) and I've never witnessed or even heard of any violent crimes in that area. (Incidently, I'll be at the Hyatt again beginning May 4).

Where I live is generally fairly crime free, but in the last month there has been a rash of armed robberies. I would hate to think that anyone would think that the last month is the norm, rather than the fluke that it really is.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Apr 24, 2008)

dvc_john said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. It's probably just a fluke. While I don't live in SW Florida, I do go to the Hyatt timeshare at Bonita twice a year (and Sanibel at least once a year) and I've never witnessed or even heard of any violent crimes in that area. (Incidently, I'll be at the Hyatt again beginning May 4).
> 
> Where I live is generally fairly crime free, but in the last month there has been a rash of armed robberies. I would hate to think that anyone would think that the last month is the norm, rather than the fluke that it really is.



Crime is low here in my town but the inner cities nearby have moderate - high crime - we are not far from the NYC area too and even thought I LOVE NY, lets face it, it's not the safest place to be so I guess my chances of being affected by a violent crime are higher there than anywhere. 

I actually went online and compared the crime rates in the area of Fla. we were are visiting and it's not bad at all! 

I think for me it's fear/apprehension of visiting an unfamiliar area... I tend to be a worry wart...   Thanks for the info and reassurance! Feel free to share any other tips you think might help us enjoy the area -  Have a great trip - perhaps we'll see you there!


----------



## JLB (Apr 24, 2008)

First, Wal Mart Supercenters.  Both that I am thinking of are absolutely the busiest ones I have ever been to.  We hit one on New Year's Eve trying to stock up for the week heading for our resort.  My buddy and I filled the gas tank and sat in the parking lot assessing the situation while the girls shopped.

Finally we called them on the cell phone and told them to get the heck out of there.  When they didn't come out we went in a got them, leaving the cart where it was.  It was very scary.  

That was the one nearest the airport, and if I was going to guess, I would have guessed the Daniels exit, and then west to the first major crossroad, which would be Six Mile Cypress.  Looking at the map, it looks like that one is at the exit north of Daniels, the main Lehigh exit.

Anyway, if you will just google _ft. myers fl wal mart supercenters _you can see where they're at.

Still, we go to them, especially the one on South 41 and 6 Mile Cypress, since it is fairly convenient to FMB.

We also have found a few Wal Mart Neighborhood Markets, with the same deals and deli items.

We also use Publix a lot.

Finding a convenient and good grocery store is not a problem.

As far as crime and congestion, SW FL is not the sleepy little fishing villages I came to know 30 years ago.  It has become busy, congested and a hodgepodge of socio-economic and ethnic people, with all that comes with that.

When we first started going there the late news almost never covered crime, traffic, etc.  Now that is the bulk of it and they don't have time to cover it all.  There are places where crime is more prevalent, places to avoid.  Bonita Springs, generally, is not one of those, but within Bonita Springs there are places where crime would be more likely.

But, then, the body of a lady was found in the trunk of a car in Branson last week, so go figure!


----------



## jfitz (Apr 24, 2008)

hopetotimeshare said:


> About the crimes mentioned in Bonita Springs, is that a common occurance or just a fluke that there were two violent crimes there very recently



I would call it more of a fluke than a common occurrence.


----------



## The Conch Man (Apr 25, 2008)

*Been here in Bonita for three years now & crime isn't the word here! Yes, there has been a little here but not much to get y'all excited.*

*Just don't go to Rosemary, which I think most of you don't know where that street is & those people who do know where its at probably can't remember where's its located!          *


----------



## JLB (Apr 26, 2008)

Gosh Mr. Conch, I didn't mean to offend.  You know I know SW FL is wonderful, one of my happy places.

It's just that it's not like it was 30 years ago, when it truly was one of Mother Nature's showcases, before man started rearranging things.


----------



## The Conch Man (Apr 27, 2008)

You didn't offend me at all JLB! JFTIZ said something bout crime here in Bonita & its just that I was saying "it ain't so". Coconut Point is in Estero, & the Pizza place was in Ft. Myers, not Bonita. As far as K-Mart is concerned , not sure that was the way it happen, then again I don't care. Sometimes the news reporters can't get it right!

I know for a fact that you like SW Florida as well as we do & others here. You remember all the cows along side the road! That's all it was many years ago. I was just making a point & not trying to upset anyone only to tell facts as I know them ~


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 27, 2008)

I sure would like to hear more aobut a woman being robbed at gunpoint at Coconut Point Mall. That is really scary as I go there all the time. It is in Estero, not Bonita Springs, we must be the new high crime area.  But of course, the Hyatt is in Estero too.


----------

